# First time gheenoe



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I towed my gheenoe all over Florida with my Subaru and I had the NMZ at 15'4". Just stay along the center of the boat and don't over crowd it, they fish best dead simple. Welcome!


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

I had a 15’4 for a few years and I absolutely loved it. I towed it around with my ‘03 VW Golf GL for years with no problem. I fished the boat up and down much of Florida and so long as your mindful of the boats limitations, you’ll likely get a ton of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Matt Plaster (Apr 2, 2019)

freeclimber said:


> I towed my gheenoe all over Florida with my Subaru and I had the NMZ at 15'4". Just stay along the center of the boat and don't over crowd it, they fish best dead simple. Welcome!


I like the simple idea. Here's my question as I am a new Gheenoe owner too. I've got a 15'4 with a 9.5 Johnson. Took it out today for the first time and was not able to get on plane. Any suggestions. My first thought is that I need better weight distribution as all the weight was toward the rear? Any thoughts?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Matt Plaster said:


> I like the simple idea. Here's my question as I am a new Gheenoe owner too. I've got a 15'4 with a 9.5 Johnson. Took it out today for the first time and was not able to get on plane. Any suggestions. My first thought is that I need better weight distribution as all the weight was toward the rear? Any thoughts?


Was it just you in the boat? Do you have anything in the front of the boat? I had a car battery for the bilge pump up front with a tohatsu 9.8 four stroke on mine, but I did have the whale tail thing on the motor.


----------



## Matt Plaster (Apr 2, 2019)

freeclimber said:


> Was it just you in the boat? Do you have anything in the front of the boat? I had a car battery for the bilge pump up front with a tohatsu 9.8 four stroke on mine, but I did have the whale tail thing on the motor.


Yea it was just me today, I threw my ruck sack in the front but it only had about 25-30 lbs in it. I probably need to run it again with more weight up front but I was short on time today.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Matt Plaster said:


> Yea it was just me today, I threw my ruck sack in the front but it only had about 25-30 lbs in it. I probably need to run it again with more weight up front but I was short on time today.


Yeah, my Gheenoe would ride bow high and porpoise if I didn’t have some weight up front. Rode perfectly when I put a trolling motor and battery in the bow. Also helped when I kept a cooler on the front deck.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

TieOneOnJax said:


> Yeah, my Gheenoe would ride bow high and porpoise if I didn’t have some weight up front. Rode perfectly when I put a trolling motor and battery in the bow. Also helped when I kept a cooler on the front deck.


You can make you a simple trim tab or better yet add a fin to your motor to help trim the nose down


----------



## Matt Plaster (Apr 2, 2019)

TieOneOnJax said:


> Yeah, my Gheenoe would ride bow high and porpoise if I didn’t have some weight up front. Rode perfectly when I put a trolling motor and battery in the bow. Also helped when I kept a cooler on the front deck.



What size motor are you running


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Matt Plaster said:


> Yea it was just me today, I threw my ruck sack in the front but it only had about 25-30 lbs in it. I probably need to run it again with more weight up front but I was short on time today.


Yeah, my Gheenoe would ride bow high and porpoise if I didn’t have some weight up front. Rode perfectly when I put a trolling motor and battery in the bow. Also helped when I kept a cooler on the front deck. 


Flatbroke426 said:


> You can make you a simple trim tab or better yet add a fin to your motor to help trim the nose down


I could have but there was no need because the battery was enough to fix the issue. Also, not a fan of drilling holes in things I don’t need to.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Matt Plaster said:


> What size motor are you running


I ran a 9.9 Mercury on a 15’4”.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

TieOneOnJax said:


> View attachment 68110
> 
> I ran a 9.9 Mercury on a 15’4”.


Nice photo


----------

